# Long Term Rental Advice



## ummy (May 29, 2012)

We are considering renting out our house here in the UK and spend some time living in Spain - around 5-6 months over the winter period.

We are both early-retired and not looking to work and believe we can rent a half decent apartment/small house for around 500-600 euros a month ? I think our main issue is that we want to bring our dog also, so that will restrict the amount of properties available to us.

not certain on area..... but do want to be within walking distance of the coastline, some shops, and public transport (although we will bring our car anyway).

Thinking about the Alicante area - is the weather ok - not expecting sunshine etc but hoping for a bit better than back in the UK ? From research I think utilities will cost about the same, and also groceries etc. 

We will pobably decide on a property before we go but is that wrong.... perhaps we should take a 2-week let and then look around as soon as we get there, but don't want to lose out on a good place. And I read that the contract we take out must be in spanish ? Not sure about all the legalities that go with a longer let.

Any advice anyone on pitfalls we should be aware of. Towns to look out for, towns to avoid over the winter - we would hate to end up in a ghost town because everyone has left the area for the winter !

So much to research !

Would just love some tipbits of advice to help us along our way


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

ummy said:


> We are considering renting out our house here in the UK and spend some time living in Spain - around 5-6 months over the winter period.
> 
> We are both early-retired and not looking to work and believe we can rent a half decent apartment/small house for around 500-600 euros a month ? I think our main issue is that we want to bring our dog also, so that will restrict the amount of properties available to us.
> 
> ...



As early retirees, you MUST factor in private health care which will be an additional expense.


Also, be prepared to have to prove that you can survive in Spain (financially that is). Everyone, it seems, now has to prove they have sufficient income to live (showing pay slips etc.) and has to show that they have medical cover.

In your situation you may find it hard to show that you have sufficient income as it is very unclear as to how one can show that they will live off savings etc.


----------



## ummy (May 29, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> As early retirees, you MUST factor in private health care which will be an additional expense.
> 
> 
> Also, be prepared to have to prove that you can survive in Spain (financially that is). Everyone, it seems, now has to prove they have sufficient income to live (showing pay slips etc.) and has to show that they have medical cover.
> ...


Thanks for that advice - I do have a monthly pension which I could show so that will cover that I think, and rental from my UK property so that will help I assume. I hope not to get sick of course and hadn't considered taking out any special private health insurance - perhaps I should look into that. When you say you have to "prove" the income and health insurance..... who would you have to prove it to and why ? 

I am learning new things each day !


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

snikpoh said:


> As early retirees, you MUST factor in private health care which will be an additional expense.
> 
> 
> Also, be prepared to have to prove that you can survive in Spain (financially that is). Everyone, it seems, now has to prove they have sufficient income to live (showing pay slips etc.) and has to show that they have medical cover.
> ...


Bring your European Health card; you then register at the local clinic which will last for 3 months in most places then simply re'register. 

I have seen a number of posts which say that you must now 'prove' you can live here financially yet a number of people I know have moved here last week and this and none of them had to prove anything. They have moved for periods as short as three months and one couple indefinitely. When is that you have to prove financial independence when all Europeans are free to move around Europe without obsticle??


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

thrax said:


> Bring your European Health card; you then register at the local clinic which will last for 3 months in most places then simply re'register.
> 
> I have seen a number of posts which say that you must now 'prove' you can live here financially yet a number of people I know have moved here last week and this and none of them had to prove anything. They have moved for periods as short as three months and one couple indefinitely. When is that you have to prove financial independence when all Europeans are free to move around Europe without obsticle??


Please don't do this as it is fraud!

If you live in Spain, then this card must NOT be used and it is no longer legal!

From this, other forums and personal experience, the UK EHIC (European Health Insurance Card) is not accepted as a valid way of obtaining long-term health care in Spain. It is purely intended as cover whilst on holiday here.

As previously stated by others, the new rules which came into effect on 24th April this year are still causing a lot of confusion at health centres and at the foreigners offices. Recently there have been several cases where Brits have been turned away (Valencia, Benidorm, Alicante) for not being able to prove income and for not having medical cover - the EHIC is certainly NOT valid for this!


Finally, yes one can move around the EU freely but if one chooses to make it a permanent home, then rules are applied - even in UK now!!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

thrax said:


> Bring your European Health card; you then register at the local clinic which will last for 3 months in most places then simply re'register.
> 
> I have seen a number of posts which say that you must now 'prove' you can live here financially yet a number of people I know have moved here last week and this and none of them had to prove anything. They have moved for periods as short as three months and one couple indefinitely. When is that you have to prove financial independence when all Europeans are free to move around Europe without obsticle??


you're free to move around Europe, but not to live anywhere you chose

as of 24th April, Spain has re-instated it's requirement for proof of income & proof of healthcare

when you go to register as resident you now have to show proof

the EHIC is for emergency holiday healthcare ONLY - it is NOT for people moving to Spain or anywhere else 

in some areas they are really cracking down & keeping records of people using the EHIC - if 'they' consider you are using it too often or in a timeframe which suggests you live here, they will refuse treatment, according to reports from people this has apparently happened to


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

I have been on this forum advising Brits to stay where they are and if looking for work, Spain is not the place in which to send cvs in the current financial climate. Ummy seems to have everything in his/her favour and Spain is the place for a happier retirement albeit for only a few months per year.

For €500/€600 per month good quality accommodation can easily be sourced. And why confine yourself to just one location or area? It is warmer and drier south of Alicante so consider the Murcia region, Costa Almeria, Costa Calma and high rise Costa del Sol.

If you need medical assistance who is going to challenge you whether you are there for a few months or just for a few days? My advice is go to Spain, spend six weeks here and another six weeks there etc. If you enjoy a particular location, then there is little stopping you for extending your stay even if you have to source other accommodation.


----------



## ummy (May 29, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> you're free to move around Europe, but not to live anywhere you chose
> 
> as of 24th April, Spain has re-instated it's requirement for proof of income & proof of healthcare
> 
> ...


We are really just on an extended holiday - taking on a long let, but do not wish to become residents as we have our own house back in the UK. We already have annual travel insurance and EHIC cards, so think we will be fine for any health implications, and to be honest if we were very sick we would go back to UK anyway even if we had to stay with family until our house became available again.

SO

Any other living pitfalls we should know about ? And any recommendations on areas ? I've heard Javea is a good spot, because we do want somewhere that is not deserted during the winter, with a pleasant climate (not too cold).

Positives and negatives - Really like hearing the positives, and will take on board negatives and see how to overcome them - we are very much looking forward to spend some months in spain.

Joan


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

ummy said:


> We are really just on an extended holiday - taking on a long let, but do not wish to become residents as we have our own house back in the UK. We already have annual travel insurance and EHIC cards, so think we will be fine for any health implications, and to be honest if we were very sick we would go back to UK anyway even if we had to stay with family until our house became available again.
> 
> SO
> 
> ...



Just don't spend any more than 183 days (in any one calendar year) in Spain or you AUTOMATICALLY become tax resident whether you like it or not! Whether you have a house in UK or not is irrelevant, this merely helps to prove domicility not residence.


Also, you need to make sure you return to UK every 90 days or so. To quote;

"_Without a Residencia you are not legally entitled to stay in Spain more than 90 days without returning to the UK or home country or applying for a Temporary Residence Permit._"


I know these laws can be flouted but I thought I would just bring them to your attention.



Around Javea there are some wonderful places to stay - in fact (IMO) any where between Denia and Calpe. The only downside might be that they get very touristy during the summer months.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

snikpoh said:


> Finally, yes one can move around the EU freely but if one chooses to make it a permanent home, then rules are applied - even in UK now!!!


You can't move around the EU freely...that is a misconception. If you wish to work, you will find many EU states have quotas on migrants from certain new EU member states.

Some EU states require proof of means to live independently before granting even temporary residence.

As there are currently few if any checks at continental EU state land borders, it's difficult to keep tabs on people entering those countries. But in the UK at least, I've noticed airport checks even on EU nationals taking longer and involving questions, which was never the case before.


----------



## ummy (May 29, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> Just don't spend any more than 183 days (in any one calendar year) in Spain or you AUTOMATICALLY become tax resident whether you like it or not! Whether you have a house in UK or not is irrelevant, this merely helps to prove domicility not residence.
> 
> 
> Also, you need to make sure you return to UK every 90 days or so. To quote;
> ...




oooo thanks about that 90 day advice - I hadn't know about that - so that will give us a good excuse to pop back to the UK and visit our family anyway  Although, how would that work for other nationalities, i.e. French, Germans etc - is there still any official border control, like we would have into and out of UK ? Just interesting to know 

Thanks for the info about the area - and we would not be in Spain during the summer months as back in the UK then


----------



## ummy (May 29, 2012)

mrypg9 said:


> You can't move around the EU freely...that is a misconception. If you wish to work, you will find many EU states have quotas on migrants from certain new EU member states.
> 
> Some EU states require proof of means to live independently before granting even temporary residence.
> 
> As there are currently few if any checks at continental EU state land borders, it's difficult to keep tabs on people entering those countries. But in the UK at least, I've noticed airport checks even on EU nationals taking longer and involving questions, which was never the case before.


Thanks, yes, there are more quotas coming in, as we've heard in the news recently. We will make sure we have plenty of information on us to prove our independence (pension statements, rental agreements, bank statements, health cover etc) - all this advice is getting me well prepared. Cheers


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

ummy said:


> oooo thanks about that 90 day advice - I hadn't know about that - so that will give us a good excuse to pop back to the UK and visit our family anyway  Although, how would that work for other nationalities, i.e. French, Germans etc - is there still any official border control, like we would have into and out of UK ? Just interesting to know
> 
> Thanks for the info about the area - and we would not be in Spain during the summer months as back in the UK then



You're correct, it's very easy to pop from one country to another with little or no checks.

But Spain is different - here you are guilty until proved innocent. So, what I mean is that you have to prove that you have been out of the country. This means keeping ferry tickets, airline tickets etc. etc. Don't just assume that they will give you the benefit of the doubt! If you just 'pop' over the border to France, then you need a way of proving it.


The 183 days for tax residency need NOT be contiguous! This means a total of 183 days in any one calendar year - you need to be able to prove that you weren't here for the other 182 (ish) days.


----------



## ummy (May 29, 2012)

Oliva (Alicante) - any views on whether this is deserted in the winter - the area looks lovely with good value apartments, but I fear we might be on our own surrounded by shut down shops ?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

ummy said:


> Oliva (Alicante) - any views on whether this is deserted in the winter - the area looks lovely with good value apartments, but I fear we might be on our own surrounded by shut down shops ?


Oliva is quite a nice town in two main parts - the old and the new. The old town is full of character whilst the new part (to me anyway) always seems to be full of Germans and/or English.

The beaches though are great!

Being a 'real' town, it stays open all year 'round.


----------



## ummy (May 29, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> Oliva is quite a nice town in two main parts - the old and the new. The old town is full of character whilst the new part (to me anyway) always seems to be full of Germans and/or English.
> 
> The beaches though are great!
> 
> Being a 'real' town, it stays open all year 'round.


Thanks so much - that is really helpful


----------



## toast (Oct 19, 2007)

try Santa Pola, is just south of Alicante(10 km to alicante international airport), is a small town, fisherman village with a nice sport harbourg, peacefull during winter but with permanent residents, fish and fruit markets, restaurants, shops, is very nice and easy going, and being at 10 km to the airport and 20 to Alicante(a large city), you have all facilities with in a 20 mins drive.
in summer is very bussy, not packed but bussy, but for winter is ideal to live ina relaxed(non isolated ) environment.
Try the red shrimp from Santa Pola, is unique!


----------

